# SONY MOBILE ES XM-7557 - 5 Channel Beast



## cannan (Jan 19, 2010)

Not mine, but seems like a pretty decent deal on a really nice amp. So many pass on these because of the red color and because its Sony.

SONY MOBILE ES XM-7557 CAR AMPLIFIER 5-CHANNEL - eBay (item 170604173278 end time Feb-22-11 19:54:16 PST)


----------



## Louisiana_CRX (Feb 18, 2008)

that sold cheap


----------

